# Sea-Gull D304



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

What a beaut. Not very big and not cheap but would go nice alongside a '63. They got them over at Good Stuffs.com.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m sure I`ve seen those before, for some reason I`m not keen on either the markers or the hands


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

what he said ... i'll stick to my '63 ...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice Scott but a bit heavy on price,the markers are ok but the hands hmmmmm no .


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice. Awesome macro shot as well. Congrats!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I might live with the markers but the hands are somehow incongruous with the rest of the watch.

Later,
William


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Bought one of these the other day, second hand, turns out it also has a seagull movement in.

Nice looking watch, shame they made it so thick.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I like it

The hands work very well with the markers... the whole thing has an early 50's feel to me


----------

